

Emacs for Xcode+ios Development - zaph0d
http://roupam.github.com/

======
JoelMcCracken
I got excited, and then saw it was a blog post, not a repo. Which, I think, is
an interesting reaction, itself.

Completely separately, this looks like a great tutorial. I've been dragging my
heels about getting into OS X/iOS development, and this just might be the kick
in the pants I need.

~~~
roupam
Hoping to make it a repo soon :)

------
eddieroger
This might actually finally close the loop on doing some solid mobile
development from my iPad (through Prompt or the like, of course). Not that I'd
do heavy-duty coding on the road, but it'd be nice to try once or twice.

------
scoopr
For me the most interesting find here was fruitstrap, hadn't seen that before,
and I had been looking few years ago!

That'd make automated testing on device a lot more promising, and on cursory
googling, people have used fruitstrap with jenkins.

------
coliveira
That is nice, but I use vim. Any tutorial on how to do this from vim/MacVim?

~~~
weaksauce
If you like Xcode you can try out the XVim[1] plugin for Xcode. It's still
pretty alpha but it works pretty well for me.

1\. <https://github.com/JugglerShu/XVim>

~~~
zachwill
Agreed, it's the best solution currently available. I use it daily.

~~~
weaksauce
That's good to hear. If you find any bugs we try to squash them as fast as we
can if you add an issue. Good bug writers are a huge benefit with this type of
plugin(tough to fix edge cases without this) so I encourage you to report any
issues you encounter with a detailed bug report. Patches are always welcome
too.

------
protez
It's just amazing. From this introduction, I learned how to generate TAGS and
feed it to Emacs for the first time, and make up a custom "anything buffer" to
capture any lines that I wish.

Awesome X one million billion times.

Thank you, roupam.

~~~
roupam
I'm glad you liked it. :)

------
mej10
This looks pretty excellent. I will be trying this out later.

------
firesofmay
Tried it. It works great! :)

